# Overheard my Roommates talking about me



## LanaB

Everyone already thinks that I'm weird and my roommates are convinced that I hate them. I am supposed to live with them next semester as well, but I am definitely requesting a room change. I overheard them talking about how "I never talk" and I "never go out" and how rude/weird I am and how they think that I hate them. They didn't know I was in my room and they were with one of their other friends and were laughing about me and telling their friend how gross it is that I always wear the same clothes (I don't- I just will wear the same shirt of pants twice a week sometimes). They have invited me to go out with them, and I always decline, but I wish they could understand that it's not because of them- it's because of my own personal issues. They just automatically assume I'm a weird ***** and that I hate them. I literally don't have a single actual "friend" in college. I actually miss high school. I have become SO anti-social now. I can go weeks without talking to a single person and literally do EVERYTHING by myself. When people talk to me or say "hi" to me when I'm walking to class (or during class) I just flat-out ignore them, which leads to everyone thinking that I'm a huge *****. I'm really not, but I just can't bring myself to say anything back- even if I know the person and don't feel alot of anxiety. It's weird. I sometimes feel sad and lonely, but whenever I have the opportunity to be social, I just decline. The majority of people in my life think I am a weird, stuck up, rude person, but really I just like to keep to myself and spend time alone and I get so anxious in large social environments. I hate being negatively judged all the time and just wish I could be normal


----------



## versikk

It could be of benefit to actually explain to them that your a socially anxious and don't deserve ridicule becase your your iusses


----------



## Kevin001

College was hell. I felt judged left and right. I was like if they only knew how I felt. I luckily had my own room and never really associated with my roommates across the way. I had different roommates every year. It didn't matter since I just stayed in my single bedroom all the time. You could tell them about your issues but then you take the risk of them talking about you more or pitying you.


----------



## meandernorth

It might not hurt to nonchalantly bring up the subject the next time everyone is home. I wouldn't tell them you "don't deserve ridicule" as commented above because it might backfire. However, letting them know a little about you might give them some helpful insight. People will often speculate about people (or anything, tbh) when they don't have enough info.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55




----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Cause kids are just like that.They judge and think everyone else is inferior to them.If you were socializing more, then they'd find something else to judge you for.They don't grow up till they graduate college and real life will hit them in the face.That's when they will start growing up.Request to change your room and if there is a possibility to live alone in the room, that would be best for you.It's harsh when people treat you like that but there's not much you can do about it.


----------



## gisellemarx

This is why I do college online....

My best friend went through the same thing.  She overheard them talking about how weird she was, because in addition to SA she's got OCD and has to dress a certain way and has "weird" habits, and she only lasted 2 months in there before she dropped out from the stress.

I'm so sorry. They sound mean. You should call them out on their bullsh**. Tell them you heard them talking about you. Explain you're socially anxious. Maybe they will stop.

Generally, in these situations, I tend to try to subtly get back at people who mock me by using my "weirdness" to get ahead of them and intimidate the hell out of them. Make myself look like a threat to their fragile egos. I can twist things around to look like that, if I need to.

I'm not sure if your SA will prevent you from doing anything like that, but if I were you, I'd either put my foot down, or request moving in with different roommates.


----------



## Chelsalina

I can see myself in the same exact situation as you once I go to college: always declining to go out with roommates, not going out, not talking to them, etc. People always assume I'm rude for not talking and they think I hate them but I don't... I just don't know what to say and I'm socially anxious af. Those girls are major ****** to talk about you like that and I'm pretty sure they were just jealous of you because you are super gorgeous (really though, you're so pretty . If I were you I'd just write a letter or tell them that I suffer from social anxiety before moving out to a new room. They'll probably feel like **** afterwards but at least they'll know that you don't have any harsh feelings against them and things might end in good terms.


----------



## Malek

Is there any one of them that might have been mature and defended you a little? Maybe confide to her about your "shyness" you don't have to say anything else if you don't trust them.


----------

